
Show HN: API store - paps
https://phantombuster.com/api-store
======
hbcondo714
This looks similar to [https://rapidapi.com](https://rapidapi.com) but rather
than pricing for each individual API, there is one monthly cost to access all
APIs?

~~~
paps
It's similar in the sense that it's a listing of APIs. But we're providing
non-official APIs that work by automating / scraping websites. Our platform
runs Headless Chrome instances behind the scenes.

As a matter of fact, the automation code is available here:
[https://github.com/phantombuster/api-
store](https://github.com/phantombuster/api-store)

~~~
chrismeller
So eventually you’ll have reliability issues because your data source is a
violation of someone’s TOS?

~~~
paps
Well, it's up for debate. We automate websites on behalf of our users (that
is, logged in as them). Which means the site knows at all time who's doing
what and can take action in case of abuse.

Also, we see more and more ruling indicating that scraping is in fact legal.
Websites can block users according to their ToS but they can't take legal
action against them or us. Maybe.

In any case, our platform also provides the tools for anyone to automate any
website (make them into an API). That part is just a developer tool.

~~~
madamelic
>We automate websites on behalf of our users (that is, logged in as them).
Which means the site knows at all time who's doing what and can take action in
case of abuse.

So you break ToS on your user's account, thereby risking their own and not
yours... Even better.

>Also, we see more and more ruling indicating that scraping is in fact legal.

It doesn't matter if it is legal. What matters more is if the service
considers it a violation of an implicit agreement not to abuse servers with
rapid API requests (Big props if you are already throttling)

\---

Like your service is a great idea, but breaking ToS on your user's accounts is
super no-bueno in my opinion. I scrape too but I am always under the complete
understanding the service can ban my account or IP at any time.

~~~
dosycorp
How is it breaking TOS?

If you are projeting the users intent its just like they are accessing the
site through a prosthesis.

Its doing things they could do by hand, if they spent the time.

Even a browser "automates" a http request instead of you having to type it by
telnet.

~~~
drusepth
>How is it breaking TOS?

Obviously, it's up to each site's specific TOS. Tons of sites explicitly call
out scrapers and non-human/automated means of accessing the site. You might
debate over definitions and intent, but ultimately it's up to the site owners
when they say, "you know what? X _is_ against the ToS and we're just gonna ban
anyone doing it"; users won't/don't have any recourse to argue their point.

For example, here's a few relevant parts for the top sites on Phantom Buster:

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/apps/site_scraping_tos_terms.php](https://www.facebook.com/apps/site_scraping_tos_terms.php)

>These terms govern your collection of data from Facebook through automated
means, such as through harvesting bots, robots, spiders, or scrapers
("Automated Data Collection"), as well as your use of that data. You will not
engage in Automated Data Collection without Facebook's express written
permission.

Instagram:
[https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511](https://help.instagram.com/478745558852511)

>We prohibit crawling, scraping, caching or otherwise accessing any content on
the Service via automated means, including but not limited to, user profiles
and photos (except as may be the result of standard search engine protocols or
technologies used by a search engine with Instagram's express consent).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/56347/prohibit...](https://www.linkedin.com/help/linkedin/answer/56347/prohibited-
software-and-extensions?lang=en)

> In order to protect our members’ data and our website, we don't permit the
> use of any third party software, including "crawlers", bots, browser plug-
> ins, or browser extensions (also called "add-ons"), that scrapes, modifies
> the appearance of, or automates activity on LinkedIn’s website.

I'd give a read through each of the APIs offered and make sure that users know
1) your service has the potential to get accounts banned for use, and 2) since
the service is on behalf of the user's accounts, it'll be their accounts
getting banned if the websites ban anyone.

FWIW I wrote this comment while watching a bot (that I wrote) play a game on
my behalf on a second monitor. :)

~~~
dosycorp
Good examples.

LinkedIn example tho: I think an interesting argument could be made that they
should be blocking accessibility extensions / tools. Since these ( to some
extent ) modify and automate UX.

I guess the question in the end is not terms. It is enforcement. Clearly ToS
do not cover all cases, and even tho LI ToS say "Thou shalt not scrape" the
courts adjudicated differently. So what matters is -- what is enforceable and
actually enforced?

The issue of acting as "agent" for user is very important. I don't think the
current way this tool does it is OK, because banning is a bad thing. Maybe
there is a better way to set it up. Or maybe I'm wrong.

